# קרדיטים



## Meirav Flum (23/11/12)

קרדיטים 
טוב, אז אחרי חצי שנה של הכנות, ושלושה שבועות לעבד את הכל, הגיע הזמן לפרסם קרדיטים.
אני מזהירה מראש- זה ארוך...


----------



## Meirav Flum (23/11/12)

מי אנחנו 
אנחנו אלון ומירב, בני 31 ו-32 בהתאמה (חוגגים יומולדת בהפרש של חודש). נפגשנו אי שם בימי התיכון העליזים בחסות חברה משותפת וזו היתה תחילתה של ידידות מופלאה. במשך 13 שנים היינו ידידים טובים, תמכנו אחד בשניה בתקופות קשות, שמחנו אחד בהשגים של השניה ולא נתנו לאף אחד להפריע לנו (גם כשבני הזוג השונים הביעו חוסר שביעות רצון מופגן מהקשר שלנו...). נראה שכולם ידעו שנהיה יחד הרבה לפני שאנחנו הפנמנו. לפני שנתיים בא השינוי. במהלך תקופה לא קלה לשנינו הקשר בנינו התהדק ובילינו יותר ויותר זמן יחד עד שערב אחד אמרתי לו- בוא ננסה. והוא אמר לא.
המשכנו לבלות יחד למרות המבוכה והשתדלנו לא לגרום לזה להרחיק בנינו עד שחודשיים אחרי הוא שינה דעתו. מאותו הרגע היה ברור לי שזהו, תמיד ידעתי שאנחנו נהיה חלק מהחיים אחד של השני ועכשיו אני יודעת איך. לאלון נפל האסימון בארוע חברה בו הוצגתי בפני הבוסית והיא שאלה:"אישתך?" והוא ענה:"עוד לא". אני האמת באותו רגע נחנקתי קלות וכשחזרנו הביתה שאלתי: באמת? אתה רוצה להתחתן? והוא אמר שיום אחד... לקח לי זמן להתרגל לרעיון בתור נושאת הדגל נגד מוסד החתונה אך כשבאה ההצעה התרצתי.


----------



## Meirav Flum (23/11/12)

ההצעה 
בזמן שאלון ידע שיום אחד אנחנו נתחתן, אני הייתי בהווה וברצון שלי לעזוב את בית המשפחה אליו חזרתי עם סיום הלימודים, ומעבר למגורים וחיים משותפים. באותה תקופה שנינו התחלנו עבודות חדשות וערב אחד העלתי את הנושא. התחלנו לדבר על איפה- דירה חדשה שנקנה יחד, ואיך- משכנתא, חשבון משותף והסכם ממון, ואני אמרתי שאם אנחנו באמת עושים הסכם אז זה די הופך את הקשר לרשמי ואולי נזמין את המשפחות לארוחה או משהו בסגנון. אלון הסכים ואני פרצתי בצחוק: נראה לי שכרגע הצעתי לך נישואין. חשבתי ששם זה נגמר עד ששבוע אחרי אלון מופיע לי בפתח המשרד עם קופסא מהמאפיה האהובה עלי- רד וולווט. בתוך הקופסה היה, איך לא, קאפקייק רד וולווט, וקופסא עם טבעת יהלום. הוא ירד שם בכניסה על ברך אחת, אבל מרוב התרגשות לא הצליח לדבר, ואני פשוט משכתי אותו לנשיקה וחיבוק וענדתי את הטבעת.


----------



## Meirav Flum (23/11/12)

מעשה בכלה שלא רצתה להתחתן 
אז כפי שהזכרתי, אני הייתי מאאאד נגד חתונה. בן זוגי מבחינתו סיים את החלק הרשמי ברגע ההצעה והשאיר לי להתמודד עם הלבטים, הלחץ מהמשפחה והרצון לעשות משהו שישאיר את כולם מרוצים. החלטנו על ארוע קטן, שגדל, ואז התכווץ שוב, בשישי בצהרים. ידענו שהכשרות זו מגבלה ולכן בחרנו לעשות ארוע חלבי- אני כלה שאוהבת קינוחים. בהתחשב במוזמנים ואופי החתן החלטנו שלא לערוך מסיבת ריקודים אלא קבלת פנים וארוחת צהרים משפתית רגועה. 
הדרך לשם לא היתה קלה: כבת לאם מרוקאית שמעתי רבות על הבחירה הטפשית לעשות תפריט חלבי וכמה זה לא מתחשב באורחים. ההורים (והורי ההורים) משני הצדדים קיטרו רבות על כך שאין להם הרבה מוזמנים (כל צד קיבל מגבלה של 20 אורחים וכל חריגה באישור מיוחד). לבסוף אף צד לא מילא גם את המכסה הזו והרבה מוזמנים בחרו שלא להגיע בכלל (על חלקם גילינו ביום עצמו וזה מרגיז). טרוניות עלו על כך שמדובר בארוע צהרים בשישי וכמובן גולת הכותרת- למה אין רב?


----------



## ביתוגן (23/11/12)

כל הכבוד לך שעמדת על שלך 
וחתונה חלבית זה מגניב, זה מיוחד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אנחנו עשינו בכלל טבעוני- בלי בשר ובלי חלב, ואף אחד לא התלונן, כך שהכל אפשרי, הכי חשוב שהכלה והחתן שומרים על העקרונות שלהם.


----------



## Meirav Flum (24/11/12)

תודה רבה 
אכן לאחר הארוע קיבלנו המווון מחמאות, על האוירה, המקום והאוכל אז כנראה שהצליח לנו...


----------



## Meirav Flum (23/11/12)

למה באמת אין רב? 
בן זוגי ואני מנהלים אורח חיים חילוני לכל דבר. שנינו תופסים עצמנו כאתאיסטים ואף מסורות כגון חגים לא מקיימים אם יש לנו האפשרות להמנע מכך. בנוסף, בתור אישה, יש לי רתיעה רבה מהרבנות והיחס שלה לנשים בכלל ובתהליך הנישואים והגרושים בפרט. שנינו הסכמנו שאין לרבנות מקום בארוע שלנו בדיוק כמו שאין לה מקום בחיים היומיומיים שלנו. כשעלתה ההתלבטות האם לערוך טקס אזרחי בחול או לבחור לחיות כידועים בציבור החלטנו על סטטוס הידועים בציבור. נפגשנו עם עו"ד לענייני משפחה מספר חודשים לפני הארוע, ניסחנו הסכם זוגי המעגן בתוכו גם את הפן הכלכלי וגם הפן הזוגי ובכך קיבלנו מסמך רשמי להציג בפני הרשויות השונות. מעבר לזה שנינו מאמינים שתחושת ה"ביחד" והמחויבות לקשר באות מבפנים, ואף טקס לא יכול ליצור אותן.


----------



## Meirav Flum (23/11/12)

כמה עולה חתונה? 
בכל נושא תכנון החתונה התקציב שב והרים ראשו. מאחר ועבור שנינו היום הזה הוא ממש לא העיקר, ואף אחד מאיתנו לא טווה לעצמו חתונת חלומות בראש, היה ברור לנו שאנו מארגנים ארוע קטן ובתקציב נמוך (יחסית). לא היינו מוכנים לחסל את כל חסכונותינו לטובת הענין, במיוחד כשברקע אנחנו עדין מחפשים בית לקניה וכל שקל חשוב. 
אז מה עושים? קבענו תקרת הוצאות, ובתוך התקרה הזו עשינו רשימה של מה יש בחתונה. לכל סעיף הקצבנו סכום, קבענו מחיר למנה אליו היינו מוכנים להגיע, ושכלל בתוכו כל דבר שאמורים לקבל מהאולם- אוכל, נותני שרותים, עיצוב, בר, תאורה וכו'. עם התקציב הזה התחלתי לחפור ברשת ולבקש הצעות מחיר. נתקלתי בהצעות בטווח די נרחב, ממנות המתחילות ב-150 ש"ח (לפני תוספות) ועד 450 ש"ח ויותר. כמות המוזמנים שלנו בהחלט היוותה מגבלה ואיתגרה אותי למצוא מקום בו ניתן לערוך ארוע קטן ושיתאים לטעם של שנינו בתקציב שנקבע (פחות מוזמנים, פחות כוח מיקוח, מחיר לאדם גבוה). בתחילה חשבנו על מסעדה, אולם מסעדה חלבית כשרה העורכת ארועים מסתבר מאד קשה למצוא. נושא המיקום היה אף הוא היה בעייתי כי רצינו להשאר במרכז היכן שרוב האורחים שלנו. בדקנו מספר מקומות שנפסלו בגלל סיבות כאלו ואחרות, ריכזנו את כל המקומות האפשריים בקובץ המציין מחיר ותמורה, יתרונות וחסרונות. המקום שלבסוף בחרנו אולי לא היה הזול ביותר אך הוא עמד במסגרת התקציב וכלל כל מה שרצינו. גם בשאר התחומים הצלחנו לשמור על הוצאות נמוכות מבלי להתפשר על איכות הספקים או התמורה והתוצאה בהחלט ענתה על ציפיותינו ויותר.
דבר נוסף- בפורום חזרו דיונים בנושא מתנות והאם אורח צריך "לכסות" את מחיר המנה שלו. ובכן- אנחנו סרבנו להתייחס לחתונה כיחידת רווח והפסד. הזמנו אנשים קרובים ואהובים (יותר ופחות) על מנת לחגוג עימנו את המחויבות שלנו והרצון שלנו לשלב את חיינו יחד. התקציב שהגדרנו היה תקציב שהיינו מוכנים לשלם בלי קשר למתנות. כל מתנה, קטנה כגדולה, בכסף או בפריטים לבית, התקבלה באהבה ולא תוך הסתכלות האם היא מכסה את עלות המנה של המעניק. הכסף שקיבלנו, אם מההורים ואם משאר המוזמנים, לא נכנס בכלל לחישוב התקציב. אני יודעת שלא הרבה יסכימו איתי אך זו הדרך בה אנחנו בחרנו לפעול וזו ההסתכלות שלנו בנושא.


----------



## Meirav Flum (23/11/12)

כמה הזמנות צריך לחתונה קטנה? 
אין לי מושג, עשינו הרבה יותר מדי.
אחרי שישבנו עם ההורים והחלטנו על תאריך (דבר מורכב ביותר מסתבר), התחלנו לחשוב על רעיונות להזמנה. נזכרתי שיש לי דודה מעצבת גרפית ששמחה מאד לעזור לנו. היא הפנתה אותנו לאתר תמונות וגרפיקות לבחירת איור ועשתה כל שינוי שביקשנו. בעקבות הענותה החלטנו שלא להסתפק בגרפיקה להזמנות בלבד אלא ליצור קו עיצובי הכולל פלטת צבעים וגרפיקות תואמות לארוע שנכללו בכרטיסי הושבה, מספרי שולחן ובעוד מספר אלמנטים מפתיעים שאספר עליהם בהמשך. את ההזמנות ושאר הגרפיקות הדפיס לי אחי ללא עלות. ההזמנות היו בתצורה של גלויה דו צדדית והיתה תקלה משעשעת בה ההזמנות הודפסו כשכל צד הופכי לצד השני. עשיתי לאמא שלי התקף לב קל כשהראתי לה את זה ואמרתי לה שלא נורא וככה נשלח אותן לאורחים. ההבעה על פרצופה היתה פשוט priceless. בנוסף מאד רציתי מעטפות בצבע שתואם להזמנות, ובכל מקום שבדקנו המחיר היה מאד יקר. בעקבות המלצה בפורום הגענו לאתר בריטי המוכר מעטפות. כל העסק כולל משלוח עלה חצי מהמחיר שרצו בארץ (ומחיר המשלוח היה בערך כמחיר המעטפות...).


----------



## yoli (26/11/12)

מקסים!!!


----------



## רחלילי2 (29/11/12)

אשמח לקבל קישור לאתר של המעטפות


----------



## Meirav Flum (23/11/12)

אין כמו חתונה כדי לחזור לשורשים 
עם התקדמות תכנוני החתונה אמא שלי לא מצאה יותר מדי את מקומה. היא מאד רצתה לעזור, הביעה את דעתה בכל הזדמנות אפשרית ובעיקר עיצבנה אותי (כן אמא, הבנו שאת נגד ארוחה חלבית. תתמודדי). אז פניתי לבן הזוג ושאלתי מה דעתו אם נאפשר לאמא שלי לארגן לנו חינה. הוא היה מסוייג מעט אך לבסוף התרצה. התנאים שלנו היו- ארוע קטן והפקה צנועה. התיאור שאני נתתי היה "מימונה עם חתנכלה". לא רציתי משהו המוני, ממנו נמנענו גם בחתונה עצמה, ולא רציתי שאמא שלי תכניס עצמה להוצאה גבוהה בגללינו. למרות הויכוחים, ההסתייגויות והביקורות היה ארוע מקסים ומהנה ביותר. החינה נערכה במסעדת "עובד בכפר" באור יהודה והוזמנו משפחתה של אמא, אבא שלי והוריו, הורי החתן, אחותו ובעלה, ומספר חברות קרובות שלי. היה שמח, עליז, צבעוני, מצחיק ומהנה. החיוך לא ירד לנו מהפנים במהלך הערב כולו והערב בהחלט נחרט בזיכרון. את הקינוחים אמא הזמינה ממישהי שעושה ממתקים מרוקאים עבודת יד, אשמח לברר פרטים אם מישהי רוצה. כמובן שאמא שלי לא יכלה בלי להכין משהו בעצמה ועד החתונה אכלנו ממטעמי החינה. הדבר היחיד שלא היה זה הסופגניות המרוקאיות- הספינג', ואת זה קיבלתי ערב לפני החתונה.


----------



## Meirav Flum (23/11/12)

מסיבת רווקות 
זוג חברות טובות לקחו על עצמן את המשימה הלא פשוטה הזו. אני בחורה בעייתית- לא שותה, לא הולכת לברים, לא אוהבת משחקי חברה וקיטש ועל חשפן הטלתי וטו מוחלט. בנוסף לא רציתי משהו יקר מדי כדי לא להכביד על החברות, שרובן היו גם בחינה וגם בחתונה עצמה, ואף הצעתי להשתתף בתשלום. 
המסיבה נערכה בסוויטה ב"בית ציפר" בתל אביב וכללה אוכל והרבה, מעט שתיה (אפילו אני שתיתי כוס יין), ומשחק שולחן משעשע על התפשטות מגפות.
המסיבה יצאה בליל כל הקדושים, ואני החלטתי להפתיע את הבנות בקופסאת קאפקייקס "דד וולווט" מהמאפיה האהובה עלי, התגובות היו נלהבות.
בנוסף, על מנת להודות לבנות על המסיבה ועל שסבלו אותי בחצי שנה האחרונה על כל קיטורי החתונה למיניהם, הכנתי להן שרשראות כסף עם תליון תואם בו משובצת פנינה משרשרת הפנינים ששמשה לתכשיטים שלי. התגובות היו נלהבות.


----------



## yoli (26/11/12)

השרשרת יצאה ממש יפה 
כל הכבוד על ההשקעה!


----------



## Meirav Flum (23/11/12)

התארגנות 
אז איפה מתארגנת כלה תל אביבית לפני חתונה בנס ציונה? בתחילה חשבתי על סוויטה במלון, אולם המחירים היו שערורייתיים. אז ביקשתי רשות מאמא להתארגן בביתה והיא הסכימה. ערב לפני כבר התייצבתי עם חברה טובה בבית אמא. בבוקר עצמו הגיעה חברה נוספת להתארגן איתי, המאפרת, הספר, הצלם וכמובן אמא ואחי הקטן שהסתובב והופעל אחר כבוד על ידי הצלם. היה כיף ומאד נוח, האוירה היתה נינוחה (עד שהתחלנו לחרוג בלוחות הזמנים, ואני מאד לא אוהבת לחרוג בלוח זמנים) ואני בהחלט שמחה על החלטה זו.


----------



## Meirav Flum (23/11/12)

שיער 
שיער
על השיער היה אמון הספר הקבוע שלי- אביהוא צור. אביהוא עובד בדרך כלל במספרה בראשון לציון אך לכבוד המאורע הוא הסכים להגיע לאמא שלי עם כל הציוד. הדרך לתסרוקת עברה דרך שני נסיונות לא כלכך מוצלחים ונסיון אחד מוצלח ביותר שלאחריו נרגעתי וידעתי שהשיער שלי בידיים טובות. ביום עצמו אביהוא סטה קצת מהתסרוקת עליה הסכמנו אך התוצאה אכן גררה הרבה מחמאות. הדבר היחידי שעלה הוא שבנסיונו ליצור תסרוקת מרשימה ולעשות אותי הכי יפה שאפשר אביהוא משך את הזמן מעבר למה שהוקצב לתסרוקת, דבר שגרר אחריו איחורים בכל שאר הלו"ז ויצר אצלי לחץ שהייתי מעדיפה שהיה נחסך ממני.


----------



## Meirav Flum (23/11/12)

איפור 
אנה קונצמן המקסימה!
את אנה אני מכירה עוד מימי ערד העליזים וכשגיליתי שהיא מאפרת מקצועית שמחתי מאד להעזר בשרותיה. דיברנו מעט על אופי הארוע, סגנון השמלה, התסרוקת והתכשיטים, פלטת הצבעים וסגנון האיפור שלי ביומיום. לאחר מכן תאמנו נסיון ממנו יצאתי עם איפור מלא שנשאר איתי כל היום והרגיש מצוין.
ליום החתונה אנה הגיעה מוקדם ועבדה לפי הרישומים מהנסיון. האיפור היה עדין ואלגנטי. מלבד האיפור שלי אנה אחראית גם על שתי החברות המלוות שלי ואמא שלי שיצאו יפהפיות ומרוצות.


----------



## Meirav Flum (23/11/12)

תכשיטים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
טוב, אז יש קונספט לשמלה, וקונספט לארוע, אבל מה לגבי האביזרים? אני מאד אוהבת תכשיטים מיוחדים, ומדי פעם יצא לי לשבת בחנות יצירה ולעצב לי תכשיט מהחומרים בחנות. היה לי ברור שגם בתכשיטי החתונה אני לא אלך על משהו מחנות רשת ביצור המוני. אז התחלתי לחפור ברשת- גוגל ופינטרסט עזרו מאד, ואספתי רעיונות ותמונות השראה. אחרי שנבחרו הבדים לשמלה הלכתי עם חברה לחנות על אלנבי ובחרנו פנינים טבעיות יפהפיות (רמז- לא לבנות) שהיוו את הבסיס לכל התכשיטים ובחנות זו גם נתקלתי בג'נה טפר, צורפת בהכשרתה. ג'נה לקחה על עצמה את המשימה להכין לי את התכשיטים. אחרי פגישה, מספר התכתבויות ושיחות קיבלתי מג'נה סט סיכות שיער, זוג עגילים, שרשרת, צמיד, שרשראות מתנה למסיבת הרווקות ועגילי מתנה לדודה המעצבת הגרפית. העבודה איתה היתה תענוג- היא קלטה את הראש שלי לחלוטין והתוצאה הסופית היתה מעל למצופה.


----------



## Meirav Flum (23/11/12)

תוספת קטנה לתכשיטים- מתנה לחתן 
אז היה ברור לי שאני רוצה להכין משהו לבן זוגי, ואין כמו חתונה למצוא משהו סנטימנטלי ומעט קיטשי. החלטתי להכין לו משכית. הזמנתי מאיביי זוג משכיות כסף, חרטתי בחנות בבורסה על החזית את הלוגו שלנו מההזמנה ובפנים את תאריך החתונה, שיבצתי אחת על מחזיק מפתחות (עבורו) ואחת על שרשרת (עבורי). את המקום לתמונה השארתי ריק עד שנקבל את התמונות מהצלם.


----------



## מיצה נבים (24/11/12)

מקסים!! אני רוצה גם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את יכולה לשלוח לי את הלינק למשכיות?


----------



## yoli (26/11/12)

אלגנטי, ייחוד 
וממש יפה. ברמה מאוד גבוהה.


----------



## Meirav Flum (23/11/12)

אין לי מה ללבוש... 
עם ההחלטה על עריכת ארוע מצאתי את עצמי עושה משהו שממש לא חשבתי שאעשה- מסתכלת על שמלות כלה. איפה לא הסתכלתי- איביי, בפורום (ותודה לכל מי שפרסמה קרדיטים!) ובאתרי מעצבים ששמם עלה בחיפושי. מהמבחר שראיתי נהיה לי יותר ויותר ברור שאת זה אני לא רוצה ללבוש. אני לא אוהבת תחרות, קריסטלים, פייטים ושאר ירקות. הטעם שלי די סולידי ורציתי שהשמלה שלי תשקף את זה ולא תהיה "תחפושת". מה גם שאת המחירים שראיתי לא הייתי מוכנה לשלם על פריט להשאלה למספר שעות, ולא משנה אם זה תפור למידותי או לא. בעקבות שכנוע של אמא קבעתי בכל זאת כמה פגישות בסלונים על מנת למדוד ולראות כיצד אני נראית באחת, ועל אף שבחרתי מעצבים שקרובים יותר לטעם שלי, לא מצאתי עצמי באף שמלה. מקומם במיוחד היה לגלות כי על אף שמידתי ממוצעת לחלוטין (מידה ארבעים חזה קצת גדול), אין לאף מעצבת שמלה מהקולב במידתי, ותמיד נאמר לי "תדמייני איך זה יראה תפור למידתך" והגדילה אחת ואמרה:"אבל את תלבשי מחטב, לא?". אז זהו- שלא! אני רציתי שיהיה לי נוח, ומבחינתי "נוח" זה לא להדחס למחוך או מחטב בשביל לגלח מידה מגופי. לקח לי הרבה זמן ועבודה עצמית (והתמודדות עם הפרעות אכילה) על מנת לאהוב את גופי הלא מושלם אך המושלם בשבילי ולא הייתי מוכנה שמעצבת מרירה תהרוס לי את זה. האמת שמעט הזדעזעתי עד כמה לא יפה החוויה הזו גרמה לי להרגיש...
אופצית השמלה מבוטיק בדיזנגוף ירדה אף היא לאחר שראיתי באיזו איכות נמוכה רוב השמלות תפורות ומבדים פשוטים שלא מצדיקים את המחירים, גם אם נמוכים ביחס לשמלות מסלון ומעצבת. במקום אחד במיוחד עצבן אותי לראות כיצד שמלת ערב צבעונית עולה 800 ש"ח, ואותה שמלה בדיוק רק בצבע לבן קופצת למחיר של 2200 ש"ח! 
אז מתוך חשש עמוק פניתי לדבורה התופרת. בפגישה עימה דנו בגזרות שהתאימו לי, בסגנון שאני מכוונת אליו ובסוג הבדים בהם רציתי להשתמש. דבורה יצרה שרטוט שהיווה את הבסיס לגזרה, לקחה אותי לבחור בדים בנחלת בנימין ויצרה לי שמלה יחודית ומיוחדת המותאמת לטעמי ומידותי. קיבלתי תגובות רבות על השמלה הלא כלכך שגרתית ומאד אהבתי את התוצאה הסופית. וכל זה בסכום שפוי (גם אם לא נמוך כמו שמלת ערב מוכנה).
השמלה היום יושבת לי בארון ואני שוקלת לקצרה ואולי לצבוע אותה ולהפכה לשמלה לארועים... 
מספר דגשים למי שבוחרת לעבוד עם תופרת:
חשוב לבצע תאום ציפיות לגבי מועדי מדידות וקבלת השמלה המוכנה- אני לא עשיתי זאת והרגשתי שאני קצת רודפת אחריה לקבוע מדידות ולראות כיצד השמלה "תופסת צורה".
אם יש חששות או הערות, להעלות אותן בזמן המדידות ולהתעקש על תיקונים- אני הערתי על דברים במהלך המדידות ואת חלקם ראיתי גם אחר כך בתמונות וחבל...


----------



## Meirav Flum (23/11/12)

מה נועלים עם שמלת כלה לא לבנה? 
המסע המופלא בחיפוש אחר הנעל המושלמת התחיל בדיזנגוף, נמשך ביפו והסתיים בדיזנגוף סנטר. המחירים לנעל לבנה פשוט שערורייתיים, והמחירים לנעל בהתאמה אישית היו פשוט לא הגיוניים. מה גם שעל פניו האיכות לא נראתה גבוהה בכלל, ועל עבודה לא איכותית אני לא מוכנה לשלם! אז חרשתי את הרשתות בתקופת מבצעי סוף עונה ומצאתי את הנעל המושלמת, רק שהיא לא היתה במידה שלי... התבאסתי קשות והמשכתי הלאה. ערב אחד אחרי תור לרופא שיניים, החלטתי לקפוץ לסניף אחר של אותה חנות, אולי הנעל תהיה במידה שלי, ונחלתי הצלחה מסחררת- נעל שמנת עם עיטור סגול, במחיר סוף עונה לא פחות! החנות היתה "חשמל 15" ולצערי החנות בסנטר נסגרה.


----------



## אינקה14 (25/11/12)

נעליים מהממות!!!


----------



## Meirav Flum (24/11/12)

ואני בשמלה ובפוזה אופיינית


----------



## דניאל ואורן (25/11/12)

שמלה מהממת! 
ממש אהבתי. והבד נראה כל כך נעים!


----------



## Meirav Flum (23/11/12)

בגדי חתן 
אם חשבתי ששמלת כלה יהיה קשה למצוא, מסתבר שהחתן שלי תובעני לא פחות. הדרישה היתה לחליפה בגזרה קלאסית, בצבע שחור או אפור כהה, ושתהיה נוחה ומרווחת. היינו ברוברטו, פולגת, סליו ולבסוף במשביר. באופן מפתיע- משם באה הישועה בצורה של חליפת "סלוודור דאלי" שהיתה במבצע. התלבושת כולה- חליפה, חולצה ועניבה, עלו פחות מ-1000 ש"ח.


----------



## Meirav Flum (23/11/12)

החולצה שנשכחה... 
אז בן זוגי הודיע שהוא רוצה שיהיה לו נוח ביום החתונה, ואף על פי שהחליפה היתה לבסוף בחירה שלו, הוא איים שהוא מוכן "להתחפש" לארוע אחד בלבד. מאחר ואמא שלי הודיעה שהיא מתכוונת להלביש אותנו בתלבושת מסורתית לחינה, הוא איים שלחתונה הוא מתכוון להופיע בחולצה של איירון מיידן.  בשבוע של החינה טרחתי וחיפשתי ולבסוף הדפסתי לו חולצה של איירון מיידן. החולצה נשכחה בתיק עם שאר הדברים ביום החתונה ועל אף שהתכוון ללבוש אותה הוא בסוף נשאר כל הארוע בחליפה, והיה נאה מאד (גם אם זו אני שאומרת).


----------



## Meirav Flum (23/11/12)

מפגש 
אז חתן שיודע שכלתו לחוצה ומקפידה על זמנים מגיע מוקדם לאסוף אותה. מה לעשות שדוקא אני מכולם התעכבתי מאד. שלחתי אותו לשבת לקפה בארומה הקרוב ולהמתין שנסיים. המפגש נערך לפי הוראות בימוי של הצלם בלובי הבנין של אמא שלי. היתה זו הפעם הראשונה שהחתן ראה את השמלה מאחר ובמהלך כל התקופה הוא סרב בתוקף לשמוע כל דבר שקשור להופעה שלי בחתונה (ואף טרח לזרוק עלי חפצים אם העזתי להזכיר את זה בקרבתו). במהלך המפגש גם הענקתי לו את המתנה שלו והוא התרגש ממנה מאד.


----------



## Meirav Flum (24/11/12)

מחכה שיסתובב


----------



## simplicity83 (24/11/12)

מקסים !!! 
השילוב של פלטת הצבעים בשמלה,באביזרים ובכל הדיטיילז - אני מתה על זה !! 
נראה שהיתה חתונה ממש כיפית- 
העובדה שעשיתם חתונה בדיוק כמו שאתם רוצים ולא נכנעתם למה שאחרים חשבו, 
תשומת הלב לפרטים הקטנים וכל ההשקעה באורחים. 
המון המון מזל טוב


----------



## yoli (28/11/12)

תמונה מרגשת


----------



## Meirav Flum (23/11/12)

טוב מתחתנים- אבל איפה? 
אז כבר כתבתי על התסכול בחיפוש מקום חלבי וכשר לארוע של פחות ממאה אורחים. לבסוף בעקבות המלצה של מישהי מהפורום הצצתי במקום שנקרא "בית הדבש" וביקשתי הצעת מחיר. אחרי שקיבלתי את הצעת המחיר התקשרתי ושאלתי מדוע לא מציינים את מחיר התוספות. כשנשאלתי על איזה תוספות אני מדברת עניתי: בר- נכלל במחיר, בר קפה- נכלל במחיר, מלצרים- נכלל, ברמן- נכלל, עיצוב- נכלל. בקיצור- המחיר הוגן ושקוף וכולל בתוכו את כל התוספות. היה זה תענוג לראות מקום שמתנהל בצורה כזו בתוך כל טירוף עולם החתונות.
היתה זו אהבה מתמונה ראשונה, אך למודת נסיון חששתי מאד שהמקום עצמו לא ישתווה לתמונות. אוי כמה שהתבדתי. המקום יפהפה, כפרי וכובש וכל מי שנכנס לשם התלהב. הנשים שמנהלות אותו- ריקי וכינרת, מקסימות ומקצועיות ובהחלט היה תענוג לעבוד מולן. ביום הארוע הן עשו כמיטב יכולתן לענות על כל בקשה ולפתור כל בעיה לכשצצה ועל אף שאני לא כלה רגועה במיוחד הן בהחלט הקלו עלי ועזרו לי להנות מהארוע.


----------



## מיכאלה262 (24/11/12)

ואיי. איזה יופי! 
זה באמת לא ככה בכל מקום, אצלי היו תוספות (


----------



## Meirav Flum (23/11/12)

עיצוב 
אז ציינתי כמה יפהפה המקום, וכי העיצוב נכלל במחיר. העיצוב כלל מפות ומפיות בצבעים לבחירתינו, ועציצים עם פרחי העונה כמרכזי שולחן. עם התקדמות הארגונים שאבתי השראה מקרדיטים בפורום ובלוגי חתונה מחו"ל והחלטתי שאני רוצה קו צבעוני וגרפי שינחה את הארוע. הצבעים שנבחרו הם סגול לילך ולבן. על הגרפיקה היתה אמונה הדודה שלי שהכינה לנו בנוסף להזמנות גם כרטיסי מספרי שולחן אותם העמדנו על כני ציור מיניאטורים, כרטיסי הושבה מתוקים וכרטיסי ברכה שהונחו בכניסה לצד מעטפות לטובת האורחים ששכחו להביא. בנוסף רציתי ליצור עיצוב למקום בו ערכנו את הטקס, בגלל שהטקס היה חילוני גם לא היתה חופה. העיצוב שנבחר היה שתי חביות ועליהן סידורי פרחים ענקיים בגוני סגול ולבן. סה"כ הוספנו על התוספות הללו כ-400 ש"ח בלבד.


----------



## ZimmerTLV (24/11/12)

מקסים!


----------



## Meirav Flum (24/11/12)

עוד קצת מבית הדבש


----------



## דניאל ואורן (25/11/12)

המקום נראה מקסים! 
וכל כך מיוחד!


----------



## Meirav Flum (23/11/12)

ולסיבה שהתכנסנו כאן- אוכל 
אז המחיר שניתן לנו על ידי בית הדבש כלל בתוכו את האוכל המעולה של קייטרינג "אשכול ענבים". ההתנהלות מול אבנר היתה מעט קשה בתחילה מאחר והטעימות אמורות היו להערך באמצע תקופת החגים. אבנר הזמין אותנו לטעימות בארוע חלבי בבית הדבש ולי זה לא נראה- קודם כל, המקום קטן ואין שם פינה נפרדת בה נוכל לשבת בלי להפריע לארוע. לא הייתי מוכנה להתפרץ לארוע של מישהו אחר בדיוק כמו שלא הייתי מוכנה שיכניסו מישהו לארוע שלי. דבר שני- העדפות האוכל שלנו הן לא העדפות של זוג אחר, והתפריט שלנו היה מעט מורכב בגלל ריבוי דרישות מהמשפחות. לבסוף סוכם שאשלח לו רשימה של המנות אותן אנו מעוניינים לטעום ועליהן אנו מתכננים לבנות את התפריט שלנו, והוא יכין לנו ארוחת טעימות במטבח שלו. לטעימות הזמנתי את אמא שלי כדי להפיג את חששה לגבי התפריט החלבי אך ללא הועיל. הטענות שלה רק התגברו לאחר מכן, וגם מהאוכל ביום עצמו היא ממש לא היתה מרוצה. מזל שהיא בדעת מיעוט. קיבלנו המון מחמאות (ישירות ועקיפות) על האוכל ואנשים שבו למזנונים לתוספת פעם אחר פעם. לצערי הדבר היחיד שקילקל היה הקינוחים- הקייטרינג קונה את הקינוחים שלו מקונדיטורית חיצונית ולטעמי הם לא היו מוצלחים וחבל כי זו היתה הסיבה העקרית לתפריט החלבי. אך אל דאגה- גם בתחום זה לא יצאנו נפסדים...


----------



## Meirav Flum (23/11/12)

גולת הכותרת- קינוחים! 
לראשונה נחשפתי דרך הפורום לקונספט של שולחן קינוחים מעוצב, דבר ששב ועלה בהרבה תמונות חתונה מחו"ל. החלטתי שגם אני רוצה אחד והתחלתי לחפש מי יכול לעשות את זה. הצעות המחיר הראשונות שקיבלתי היו גבוהות מאד ואף הביאו לכך שחרגנו מהתקציב שהגדרנו ולא הייתי מוכנה לכך. ניהלתי הרבה שיחות על כך עם בן הזוג שטען שמתחתנים רק פעם אחת (לפחות זה התכנון) ואם זה מה שיעשה בשבילי את הארוע אז נשלם את מה שצריך. אני דוקא טענתי שחתונה זה לא תרוץ להכנס להוצאות מוגזמות ואני לא מוכנה לקחת על עצמי את הסכומים הגבוהים הללו. רק כדי להבהיר- ברור לי לחלוטין כמה עבודה צריך להשקיע בשולחן שכזה, מהכנת הקינוחים בעבודת יד, דרך הגרפיקה והעיצוב, השימוש בכלים מיוחדים ועוד. מבחינתי המחיר היה משהו שאני לא יכולה להרשות לעצמי. ואז הגעתי לניצן קינוחים יוקרתיים בעבודת יד- העבודות שלה מרהיבות ביופיין ומשגעות בטעמן, היא הקשיבה לרצונות שלי ושל בן הזוג, שאלה לטעמינו והתאימה לנו את הקינוחים המושלמים. והכל בהצעת מחיר סבירה לחלוטין שלא הביאה לחריגה בתקציב. השולחן היה הצלחה מסחררת ומתחילת הארוע ניצן היתה צריכה לעצור בגופה אורחים מתגנבים שרצו לטעום לפני שהשולחן נפתח לאכילה. לבקשתי ניצן התאימה את העיצוב של השולחן והקינוחים לקונספט של החתונה ואף השתמשה בגרפיקה שלנו לשלטים והפתקיות המצורפים לקינוחים השונים. היה יפהפה וטעים. בסוף הארוע אמא שלי ואני חלקנו בינינו את השאריות ונראה לי שאנחנו הזוג היחיד שחזר הביתה עם שאריות של קינוחים ולא של אוכל.


----------



## Meirav Flum (24/11/12)

רד וולווט- האהוב עלי


----------



## אינקה14 (25/11/12)

אוחחחח... חלום! 
אפשר פרטים??


----------



## דניאל ואורן (25/11/12)

מה הייתי מוכנה לעשות עכשיו בשביל 
קאפקייק רד וולווט אחד. 
נראה לי שאני יודעת איפה אני עוצרת בדרך הביתה (רמז, רמז)...

ליום ההולדת האחרון שלי, בעלי הכין לי קאפקייקס רד ולווט ויצא לו מדהים.


----------



## ronitvas (25/11/12)

גם אני מתה על זה!!! 
רק בשנה האחרונה התאהבתי, לפני כן לא הבנתי מה המהומה


----------



## אינקה14 (26/11/12)

רגע רגע רגע... 
הייתי בטוחה שרד ולווט זה שם המקום שמכין את הקאפקייקס באבן גבירול...
את רוצה להגיד לי שאני פעורה ובעצם רד ולווט זה סוג/טעם של קאפקייק?


----------



## Meirav Flum (26/11/12)

גם וגם 
המאפיה האהובה עלי היא רד וולווט באבן גבירול, והיא קרויה על שם העוגה. בחתונה ביקשתי מהקונדיטורית להכין קאפקייקס רד וולווט כי זה הסוג האהוב עלי- עוגת קקאו בצבע אדום עם ציפוי גבינת שמנת.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (26/11/12)

זה גם השם של המקום (בו כמובטח קניתי אתמול) 
וגם סוג של קאפקייק שוקולד עם קרם גבינה. סוג הקאפקייק האהוב עלי - טעים בטירוף. 
מומלץ לנסות קאפקייק רד ולווט ברד ולווט.


----------



## ronitvas (26/11/12)

הנה כל התורה  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_velvet_cake

ומתכונים
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipe-collections/red-velvet-cake/index.html
http://www.foodnetwork.com/search/delegate.do?fnSearchString=red+velvet+cupcake&fnSearchType=site


----------



## אינקה14 (27/11/12)




----------



## Meirav Flum (24/11/12)

מקרונים


----------



## Meirav Flum (23/11/12)

עוגת חתונה- כן או לא 
כשאמא שלי שאלה אם תהיה עוגה עניתי שזו הוצאה מיותרת ולרוב יותר יפה מאכילה ואין לי כוונה להשקיע בזה. כשניצן הוסיפה עוגה להצעת המחיר אז הסכמתי לשקול. בטעימות מול ניצן החלטנו על איזו עוגה תהיה- עוגת שתי קומות, כשכל קומה מורכבת מעוגה שונה כדי להתאים לטעם שלי ושל בן זוגי. היצירה הסופית היתה מורכבת מעוגת שוקולד עם גנאש אספרסו ומעל עוגת וניל דובדבנים עם קרם שמנת והכל מצופה שושני שמנת. והטעם- אלוהי. ואם יש עוגה אז חייבים לעשות טקס חיתוך. בשלב זה האורחים כבר לא ממש היו מעוניינים לשבת ולצפות אז היינו שנינו עם הצלם ואבא שלי שדאגו להנציח אותנו נועצים שיניים בפרוסה.


----------



## Meirav Flum (23/11/12)

מתנות לאורחים 
רצינו משהו קטן להביע את תודתנו, אך לא רצינו משהו שיזרק בשניה שהאורחים יצאו. הוחלט על מתנה מתוקה- זוג מקרונים עם עיטור של ראשי התיבות של שמותינו באריזה מעוצבת. על המתנות אמונה גם כן ניצן שארזה אותן אחת אחת בסבלנות אין קץ. מאחר ולניצן אין תעודת כשרות היינו צריכים לדאוג גם למתנות לאורחים שומרי הכשרות. הזמנו מהקייטרינג טראפלים וניצן ארזה גם אותם באותה אריזה כמו העוגיות וצרפה פתק


----------



## Meirav Flum (23/11/12)

הטקס 
אמנם החלטנו שאנחנו לא רוצים לעבור ברבנות, אבל אי אפשר לערוך אירוע חתונה ללא טקס. אז מה עושים? מאחר ושנינו תופסים עצמנו כאתאיסטים, לא רצינו טקס עם מוטיבים דתיים. חיפשנו מישהו שיכול לכתוב ולהנחות טקס שיתאים לראית העולם שלנו ושנרגיש חלק ממנו ולא נטע זר. ישבנו יחד ודיברנו על מה אנחנו רוצים ולא רוצים בטקס וחיפשנו מישהו שיכול להפיח חיים ברעיון שהיה לנו. הדרך לשם היתה לא קלה. פנינו בתחילה לארגון "משפחה חדשה" שאכן עושים עבודה נהדרת, אולם הקו שלהם נשמע לנו קצת "יבש" ומשפטי ופחות אישי ומרגש. פנינו ל"הוויה" אולם שם כן שמים דגש על הפן היהודי של הטקס, גם אם בטוויסט מודרני ומתקדם, וזה לא התאים לנו. פנינו לאתר "טקסים" אולם שם חוויתי חוויה די מקוממת כשדיברתי עם מנחה טקס שלא אזכיר כאן את שמו, שהפך את שיחתינו לשיחת הטפה על חשיבות המסורת והסממנים היהודיים בטקס ולא ניסה אפילו להקשיב לדברי. אני מצידי ניסיתי להיות סבלנית ולהסביר לו שאני לא שוללת את דבריו, פשוט הם לא מתאימים לנו ולכן אולי הוא לא מתאים לנו, אך ללא הועיל. מיותר לציין שאליו לא חזרנו. לבסוף, לאחר תסכול רב, הגענו לאסתי זקהיים. אסתי חיתנה זוג חברים שלנו חצי שנה קודם בטקס אישי ומרגש, וכששוחחתי איתה בטלפון והסברתי לה מה אנחנו רוצים ולא רוצים בטקס היא "לא נפלה מהכיסא" כדבריה. קבענו פגישת היכרות, שוחחנו ארוכות ואיפשרנו לה להכיר אותנו ואת הדרך שעשינו כזוג. בשיחה אסתי הסבירה לנו כיצד ניתן להרכיב טקס ובחרנו יחד מה להכניס ומה לא. חשוב היה לנו ששנינו נדבר ולכן הטקס לבסוף היה מורכב מהקדמה של אסתי בה היא הציגה את הדרך שלנו כזוג ליום הזה, הסבר על הבחירה בטקס נישואין כהצהרת מחויבות והקמת משפחה, חילופי נדרים שבן זוגי ואני כתבנו אחד לשניה, החלפת טבעות והרמת כוסית לחיים עם האורחים. היה מקסים, מצחיק, מרגש והכי חשוב- הכי אנחנו בעולם. קיבלנו תגובות חיוביות רבות מהאורחים, מבוגרים וצעירים כאחד.


----------



## Meirav Flum (24/11/12)

ועוד מהטקס


----------



## Meirav Flum (23/11/12)

הטבעות 
באופן משעשע הטבעות היו הדבר הראשון שסגרנו בארגוני החתונה. חברה המליצה לי על החנות בה היא רכשה את טבעות הנישואין שלה ושל בן זוגה- בטבעת זו. נכנסתי לאתר והראתי את הקטלוג לבן הזוג שהסכים כי הקו העיצובי מתאים לנו והחלטנו ללכת לחנות עצמה. בחנות הסתכלנו על דגמים, גימורים ודוגמאות שונות ובחרנו עיצוב חדש המשלב בתוכו מספר מאפיינים שאהבנו. היה חשוב לנו שהטבעות יהיו מתכתבות גם אם לא זהות ועם קו עיצובי ברור. התוצר הסופי יפהפה ושנינו יצאנו מאד מרוצים. השרות בחנות יוצא מן הכלל וגם כשחזרנו לתיקונים מאחר והטבעת שלי לא ישבה הכי נוח, קיבלנו שירות אדיב ובחיוך ללא תוספת תשלום. גם טבעת האירוסין שלי נקנתה שם לאחר שהחזרנו את הטבעת שבן הזוג קנה והציע איתה מאחר ולא התאימה לי.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (25/11/12)

גם אני קניתי שם 
והייתי מאד מרוצה. המקום הראשון שהייתי בו וראיתי כמה אפשרויות שהייתי יכולה בכיף לבחור גם אותן כטבעת נישואין.


----------



## Meirav Flum (23/11/12)

צילום 
נכון שתמיד אומרים בפורום- כשמוצאים מקום הכל מסתדר? אז זה בדיוק מה שקרה לנו. כשהגענו לבית הדבש נאמר לנו שהם דואגים להכל מלבד לנושא ההגברה ולצורך זה יש להם מישהו חיצוני, נמר לוי שמו. בהמשך הסתבר שנמר הוא ממש איש אשכולות- אחראי על ההגברה, דיג'יי בעברו וצלם ארועים בהווה. את התמונות של בית הדבש שכלכך אהבנו נמר צילם, ובפגישה הוא הציג לנו תיק עבודות רחב ומעניין ששכנע אותנו שהוא האדם למשימת צילום החתונה שלנו. 
ביום הארוע נמר הגיע מוקדם לבית אמא שלי, הפעיל את כל יושבי הבית על מנת ליצור את התפאורה היפה ביותר לצילומים, העלה את מצב הרוח והשתלב מצוין באוירת היום. כשהגענו לבית הדבש הוא המשיך להפעיל את המשפחות ולהזיז אותם על מנת שלא נפספס אף אחד בצילומי המשפחות ומלבד זאת הוא הסתובב כל הזמן בחיפוש אחר רגעי צילום ותעד את הארוע שלנו בצורה יוצאת מן הכלל. התוצר הסופי מקסים, אומנותי אך לא מוגזם ומתעד נאמנה את היום שלנו. היה תענוג לבלות איתו את היום.


----------



## Meirav Flum (23/11/12)

מוזיקה 
מאחר והחלטנו שאנחנו לא רוצים לערוך מסיבת ריקודים, לא ראינו טעם להביא דיג'יי. נמר התנדב להכין פלייליסט שיתנגן ברקע ובמשך חודשיים אני חפרתי ויצרתי רשימה של שירים לחתונה. היה שם ג'אז, סווינג, רוק קלאסי, רוק אלטרנטיבי ומעט רוק כבד (בלדות כמובן) שתרמו לאוירה הנינוחה והשמחה שהיתה לנו.
למי שבוחרת באפשרות הזו מספר טיפים:
לדאוג שהשירים יהיו מסודרים בתקיות לפי סדר ההשמעה בארוע.
לא לשים את הנגן על שאפל- כל פעם שעוצרים את ההשמעה שירים שהושמעו כבר מתנגנים שוב (לי זה מאד צרם).


----------



## m a y a n a (25/11/12)

היי, יש אפשרות לשלוח לנו את הפלייליסט?


----------



## Meirav Flum (25/11/12)

בכיף- נשלח


----------



## ronitvas (25/11/12)

במקרים מן הסוג הזה 
נראה לי שצריך לבקש רשות מהספק.....


----------



## Meirav Flum (26/11/12)

שזה אני 
אני הכנתי את הפלייליסט והעברתי לנמר שיאגד את הקבצים למחשב...


----------



## ronitvas (26/11/12)

אחלה


----------



## Meirav Flum (23/11/12)

אז מה עושים בחתונת שישי? 
אנחנו בחרנו שלא לעשות מסיבת ריקודים- בן זוגי אינו חובב ריקודים, אנחנו אף פעם לא מסכימים על סגנון המוזיקה ועיקר האורחים שלנו היו בני משפחה מבוגרים.
אז מה כן עושים? ביקשנו מקרובי משפחה וחברים להכין ברכה או נאום קצר אותו הם נשאו במהלך הארוחה. את מהלך הברכות הנחתה אסתי זקהיים שנשארה איתנו לאחר הטקס למשימה זו.
הברכות היו יפות ומרגשות, היה כיף לשבת ולשמוע את האיחולים ודברי האהבה שנאמרו אלינו.


----------



## Meirav Flum (23/11/12)

איך אפשר בלי ריקוד 
חתונת שישי מסתבר היא קצרה מאד. בסביבות שלוש האורחים סיימו לאכול, רוב הקינוחים נעלמו כלא היו והחלה תנועה לכיוון היציאה. אחרי שסיימנו לחבק ולנשק את כולם, וכל ההעמדות לצילומים קבוצתיים הסתיימו, החלטתי שמגיע לחתן שלי ולי רגע לעצמנו. תפסתי אותו ביד, אמרתי סליחה יפה ונכנסנו לאולם הריק. שם, כשרק הצלם מארח לנו חברה, רקדנו לצלילי Dance with you של להקת Live. זה היה רגע אינטימי שחלקנו רק שנינו, ולמשך השיר הזה כל העולם נעלם.


----------



## Meirav Flum (23/11/12)

סיכום 
חצי שנה מיום ההצעה ועד יום החתונה. חצי שנה של שמחה, עצב, תסכול, בכי לפעמים, ציפיה חסרת סבלנות ואינספור איומים לבטל את הכל. אחרי הכל דעתי עדיין חלוקה- לא היה זה היום המאושר והגדול של חיי, אך היה זה יום מקסים ומרגש ובאמת היה מהנה להחשף לכמות האהבה ושמחה בשמחתינו. בתוך כלה לא קלה היה לי קשה לשחרר ובמהלך היום עדיין התרוצצתי וטיפלתי בתקלות, שמתי לב לכל דבר קטן שהשתבש וקשה לומר שזה לא הזיז לי. אני יודעת שמלבדי אף אחד לא שם לב ואני שמחה שהאורחים שלנו אכן נהנו מהארוע שערכנו כי זו היתה המחשבה מאחורי הבחירות שלנו.
החיים שלנו כזוג לא השתנו לאחר הארוע מבחינתי- אני את הבחירה שלי עשיתי ושבה ועושה כל יום מחדש כשאני קמה לצידו והולכת לישון לצידו של החבר הכי טוב שלי ואהבת חיי.
אני מודה לפורום שהיה בשבילי מקום של השראה, של תמיכה ושל הבנה שאני לא לבד.


----------



## Meirav Flum (24/11/12)

תודה לכולכן
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כיף לי לקרוא את התגובות שלכן, שמחתי לקחת חלק בפורום ולחלוק מחוויותי.


----------



## lanit (25/11/12)

מזל טוב! 
עקבתי בסקרנות אחר הרשימות שלך והפרסומים בפורום.
נראה שהיתה חתונה מקסימה, רגועה וכיפית, והכי חשוב- אתם!
כל הכבוד על העמידה בלחצים. אני מדי פעם תוהה איך היתה החתונה שלנו אם המשפחות היו מפעילות מכבש לחצים לכיוון חתונה יהודית, אורתודוכסית או לא, ומאוד גאה בך/בכם על העמידה העיקשת ב... מה שהתאים לכם.
(וגם על שמלה במחיר סביר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

המון מזל טוב!


----------



## Raspail (27/11/12)

איזו חתונה מהממת!!!! 
גם שישי, גם חלבי, גם שולחן קינוחים הורס, גם שמלה יפהפייה, עיצוב נהדר ומקום מקסים!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אהבתי את סיפור ההצעה ומעריצה אותך על שעמדתם על שלכם והצלחתם להתעלות על הטרוניות של אחרים ולארגן אירוע אלגנטי ומופלא!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/11/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים ומעוררי השראה! 
היה ממש כיף לקרוא. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



שיהיה לכם המון מזל טוב!


----------



## ronitvas (24/11/12)

קראתי בשקיקה 
תודה רבה על התובנות, הבגרות והקרדיטים המקסימים.
הייתי שמחה לראות קצת יותר תמונות, מהכל - בגדים, עיצוב ואוירה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מזל טוב וחיים מאושרים!!!


----------



## Meirav Flum (24/11/12)

תודה רבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
האמת שבן הזוג קצת צינזר אותי וביקש שלא לתלות תמונות שלו, אז השתדלתי להעביר את האוירה בלי לחשוף אותו...


----------



## אביה המואביה (24/11/12)

מזל טוב!! 
קרדיטים מקסימים!
אפשר לראות תמונה שלך בשמלה? הייתי רוצה לראות איך היא כשהיא לא על קולב, כי היא נראית ממש יפהפיה ומיוחדת


----------



## Meirav Flum (25/11/12)

הוספתי תמונות 
על אף מגבלות הצנזורה שהוטלו על ידי בן הזוג...


----------



## onestylishbride (24/11/12)

מקסים מקסים!!! 
נהניתי מאוד לקרוא והתרגשתי. 

ראשית יש לי חיבה מיוחדת לימי שישי בצהריים,אחר כך יש לי חיבה רבה לתפריטים חלביים ולבסוף יש לי חיבה לאירועים עדינים, עם הקפדה על הפרטים וחשיבה על ההנאה של האורחים מבלי להיכנע לדברים נורמטיביים. 
ושוב, מקסים מקסים!!

מיה


----------



## Meirav Flum (24/11/12)

בהחלט שאבתי השראה ממך 
הקרדיטים שלך היו מלאי פרטים קטנים והשקעה וכמובן- שולחן הקינוחים המקסים. לא חשבתי שאוכל להכנס לזה כלכך אבל מצאתי את עצמי נהנית מאד מהתהליך היצירתי. אז תודה על הרעיונות וההשראה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Natalila (24/11/12)

קרדיטים מעולים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הייתי רוצה להיות אורחת בחתונה שלכם...


----------



## gitaast (25/11/12)

מזל טוב 
אין ספק שהחתונה שלכם הייתה מיוחדת ולא סטנדרטית,


----------



## lost in dreams (25/11/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים 
הכל נראה נפלא ורואים כמה נהניתם וכמה הכל התאים לכם.
מאחלת לכם חיים שלמים של אושר ושתמיד תלכו אחר לבכם.
כיף לראות מדי פעם חתונות שחורגות מהמתכונת הקלאסית!


----------



## Nooki80 (25/11/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים ממש! 
מאוד נהניתי לקרוא.
מאוד מעריכה את הגישה ואת הנחישות להמשיך לצעוד עם הגישה שלכם על אף הביקורת. זה לא קל, אבל נראה שלגמרי השתלם לכם מכל הבחינות.
אמנם אין תמונות של זוגך, אבל אפשר לראות עלייך את האושר של שניכם. זה מקסים! ואת יפיפיה לדעתי!
הייתי מאוד שמחה להיות אורחת בחתונה כשלכם, מושקעת, עם הרבה מחשבה על הפרטים הקטנים, אינטימית ומיוחדת.
שיהיה לכם המון מזל טוב והמשך חיי זוגיות מקסימים!


----------



## The Blue Fairy (25/11/12)

מצטרפת למחמאות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כל הכבוד על היכולת לעמוד בהחלטתכם אל מול העולם (מזדהה איתך לחלוטין - גם האירוע שלנו היה חלבי)
אתם נראים מקסימים
ואני מאחלת לכם שהזוגיות שלכם תמיד תהיה מאושרת


----------



## Meirav Flum (25/11/12)

תודה רבה לכולכן
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בן הזוג ואני קראנו את התגובות והשמנו מנחת
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
זה אכן היה אתגר לעמוד מול כולם וללכת עם הבחירות שלנו, אבל מראש רצינו לערוך ארוע שנשמח לקחת בו חלק כאורחים, ולדעתי זה השתלם בגדול. כולם- מראשון האורחים ועד אחרון הספקים, אמרו עד כמה הם נהנו וזה מבחינתי היה שווה את זה. כתבו את זה כאן בפורום בעבר- צריך לדעת לבחור את הקרבות. התעקשנו על מה שחשוב לנו, באנו לקראת המשפחות איפה שפחות והתוצאה היתה לשביעות רצון (כמעט) כולם. 
אז שוב תודה לכולכן על המחמאות ושמחתי להיות חלק מהפורום ולחלוק מחוויותי.


----------



## FayeV (26/11/12)

איזה כיף! 
חיכיתי לקרוא את הקרדיטים שלך, והיה שווה לחכות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני ממש שמחה שעשיתם את מה שאתם רוצים, ונראה שהיה נהדר!


----------



## arapax (27/11/12)

מזל טוב! 
מאד נהניתי לקרוא (לא מפתיע, אני מאד אוהבת קרדיטים מלאי מלל 
שיהיו לכם חיים נהדרים יחד


----------

